# Schwertlilien (Iris)



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte euch mal meine __ Iris präsentieren, die dieses Jahr besonders schön geblüht haben und gleichzeitig noch ein paar Fragen loswerden.  


Hier die _Iris pseudacorus_.



 

 





Das dürfte _Iris sibirica_ sein!?



 

 





Und das ist doch eine _Iris laevigata_? Sie wächst bei mir im flachen Wasser (ca. 3 - 5 cm).



 





So und nun zu meinen Fragen. Ich wollte mir noch eine _Iris fulva_ zulegen. In was für einen Boden sollte ich sie am besten pflanzen. Eher feuchten Boden wie die _Iris sibirica_ oder kann sie auch ins flache Wasser? In Werners Shop steht außerdem, dass man sie am besten nur im Frühling pflanzen sollte, da sie sonst einen folgenden, strengen Winter nicht überstehen könnte. Ist es jetzt schon zu spät dafür?

Wie ist das mit den Sorten der _Iris laevigata_, speziell die _Iris laevigata_ 'Snowdrift'? Kann die auch ins flache Wasser?


----------



## chromis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hi Mirko,

sehr schöne Blüten, mir gefallen diese zierlichen Typen auch besser als die doch recht wuchtige I.barbata.



> Das dürfte Iris sibirica sein!?


würde ich auch tippen, obwohl selbst die Steppeniris(I.spuria) solch eine Blütenform zeigt.

Iris fulva sollte auch dauerhaft nasse Füße vertragen, ebenso laevigata. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die verschiedenen Arten in solchen Sachen oft sehr tolerant. I.pseudacorus habe ich in der Natur schon oft an relativ trockenen Standorten gesehen. Die Variante "Berlin Tiger" soll so besser gedeihen als am nassen Standort. Ich würde gekaufte Iris jetzt noch ohne Bedenken setzen, Zeit zum akklimatisieren ist noch genug.

Hier noch ein link:
http://www.mecklenburger-wasserpflanzenfreunde.de/iris2.htm


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hi Rainer.

Ja, die zierlichen finde ich auch besser.


Danke für den Link, der ist wirklich interessant!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hi Mirko,

Iris laevigata und deren Sorten sind mit die einzigsten blauen Iris die hier dauernden Wasserstand vertragen. Tiefer als 10-15cm wollen sie aber auch nicht stehen, sonst werden sie blühfaul. Iris fulva verträgt zur Hauptwachstumszeit sicher nassen Boden, dürfte aber im Winter bei Dauernässe (im Wasser stehend) außerhalb Mittelmeer/Weinbauklimas absterben (wie Iris ensata(kaempferi)). Ich selbst suche nach der Terrakotta-Iris schon seit Jahren, aber außer als Saatgut hab ich noch keine gefunden (und das war sofort ausverkauft )

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hi Frank.

Oh, dann sollte ich meine neuen Iris versicolor vielleicht doch noch wo anders hinpflanzen. Sie steht zwar nicht direkt im Wasser (kein Wasserstand) aber das Substrat ist schon sehr nass, auch im Winter. Verträgt die Nässe im Winter?

Zur Iris fulva. Kann ich die denn dann in den normalen feuchteren Gartenboden pflanzen, wie die sibirica?
Werner hat sie doch im Shop. Oder ist die auch ausverkauft?
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p609_Iris-fulva-Ker-Gawl-.html

Oder hier, allerdings etwas teurer.
http://www.seerosenfarm.de/wasserpflanzen.htm


----------



## Armin (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hy,

hier sind noch ein paar Bezugsquellen für div. Iris.

http://www.gds-iris-fachgruppe.homepage.t-online.de/irisfg06.htm

Gruß Armin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hi Mirko,

Iris versicolor verträgt dauernassen Boden. Viel tiefer als -5 cm sollte sie aber nicht im Wasser stehen. Meine letzte hatte ich im normal feuchten Gartenboden neben dem Bachlauf sitzen, da wurde sie deutlich kräftiger als die vorherigen im Flachwasser (war aber auch besser gefüttert ). Nur kam so ne fette hungrige Wühlmaus dran:evil

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hallo.

Heute hat diese hier gebblüht. Das ist doch eine _Iris versicolor_? Zu mindest habe ich sie als solche gekauft.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hi Mirko,

mal vergleichen mit meiner neuen 
dürfte eine sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hi Ihr Lieben!

Endlich ist es bei mir auch soweit, schon seit Tagen guck ich neidisch auf Eure Blüten.

Hier meine Iris - sollte sibirica sein - die bei mir am Teichüberlauf stehen - meine Mini-Schwemmwiese sozusagen:
Foto 
Bei Pflanzung seinerzeit waren das übrigens zwei Pflanzen. 
Blühen aber nur so schön, wenn mein ein Auge auf diese kleinen schleimigen Biester hat, die die zum Fressen gern haben :evil 

Und das sollte eine versicolor sein, steht etwas erhöht über dem Minisumpfbeet:
Foto


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Servus Lilienfreunde

Kann mir einer von Euch Spezialisten sagen was für eine Lilie das ist und was sie hat (Blätter sind schlaff, nur ca. 15cm hoch und gelblich gefleckt).

Wurden von mir fälschlich als Iris Ensata bezeichnet :crazy , die hatte ich zwar auch am alten Teich, aber erinnern kann ich mich nicht mehr  

   

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hi Helmut,

welche das ist weiß ich auch nicht, ist aber wie schon vermutet keine Iris ensata, sondern sie gehört zu den Kammiris (vieleicht ne besonders dunkle Iris tectorum?)

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Servus Frank

Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe  

Wie schon geschrieben, mickert sie so dahin, wohlfühlen tut sie sich an dem sehr trockenen Standort anscheinend nicht.

Kann man die jetzt umsetzen ?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Schwertlilien ( Iris)*

Hallo.

Ich habe mir eine *Iris pseudacorus 'Berlin Tiger'* gekauft. Hoffentlich ist es auch eine.

Im Internet steht überall, dass sie am besten im feuchten Gartenboden wächst. Ich habe sie jetzt aber in eher nassen Boden, in den Sumpfbereich meines Teiches gepflanzt. Geht das auch und übersteht sie dort auch den Winter oder sollte ich sie doch besser in feuchten Boden pflanzen?


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2016)

So war Karfreitag in Holland einkaufen. (Ist da kein Feiertag). In dem Gartencenter Oosterdiek...viele Nord West Deutsche kennen den Laden. 
Auf jeden Fall hatten die wieder in der Teichpflanzen Abteilung jede menge Pflanzen. Geschätzte 30 __ Iris Sorten. Also ist eine nach Bild sehr dunkle kaempferi...die hatten einige mit Unterschiedlichen Bildern zu dem Namen und viel wichtiger...eine sibirica Snow Queen , hoffe das ist die hier im Forum mal gesehene Sorte.

Weiterhin haben die da eine Gartenteich und Zierfischabteilung aufgebaut mit jede Menge schöne Koi. Hätte fast für 12 Euro einen Butterfly mit genommen.



 Iris versicolor vom Letzten Jahr


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Oh, ja lasst uns ein Irisblütenbeitrag aufmachen. Am besten mit Namen.


Den hast du doch hier schon, fehlen nur noch die vielen Beiträge mit den schönen bunten Bildern


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Juni 2016)

Hier 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/494099/ wäre noch was zum guggen !


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juni 2016)

__ Iris Kaempferi (von Osterdiek in Holland) Auf dem Bild in der Blütenaufzeichnung ist die Blüte fast schwarz......ist die Blüte leider nicht aber schön ist sie auch.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (13. Juni 2016)

Tottoabs wie sieht es bei dieser mit Ablegern aus? 

LG Heike


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juni 2016)

Frage in ein paar Jahren noch mal.....bis jetzt ist das nur ein Stengel und der Seitentrieb ist braun.....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (13. Juni 2016)

Verdammt so ein Pech, aber danke für deine Antwort.

LG Heike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2016)

Hi Torsten,

wenigstens ists ne __ Iris ensata

meine vor 3 Jahren gesetzte "holländische" angeblich auch ganz dunkelviolette I. ensata hat dieses Jahr endlich mal geblüht, und zwar gelb (wie auch alle meine rund 40 heimischen Wasserschwertlilien)


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Juni 2016)

Neben den normalen gelben, hat dieses Jahr noch diese im Teich geblüht.

  

Und im Moor blühen zur Zeit diese 2

    

Im Teich fehlt jetzt nur noch die Weiße.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2016)

Hi Donnermädel,

das erste sieht nach Terracotta-__ Iris (Iris fulva/Iris fulva-Abkömmling aus)

das andere beide sind Iris ensata (so dunkel sollte meine "Iris ensata" ja auch eigentlich sein wenn die Käsköp da net ne Iris pseudacorus eingetopft hätten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Juni 2016)

Wie Recht du doch wieder hast Frank, es ist eine __ Iris fulva. Falls mir mal jemand hilft dann gibt es hier dann auch ein Bild der Iris fulva Red Dezzler.

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juni 2016)

Wow die terracottafarbene ist ja echt der Hammer!  Auch für feuchten Boden? Aber Eure zarten hell-lila Sorten sind auch sehr schön! 
Kann mal jemand für die Laien eine grobe Klassifizierung vornehmen, bei welchen Sorten wir über den sumpfbereich sprechen? Ich habs nämlich schon so oft mit sogenannten Sumpfiris probiert, die dann nach und nach verschwanden. ... da hatte ich eher das Gefühl, sie stehen zu feucht.
Die einzige, die jedes Jahr -aber recht schwachwüchsig - kommt, ist diese hier:
   

Wie heißt die gleich?

Und hier noch eine dunkle, Foto vom letzten Jahr.  
  Sie hat dieses Jahr noch keine Knospe ausgebildet, aber das panaschierte Laub steht ganz gut, nur etwas kleiner als im lezten Jahr. Auch hier keine Ahnung wie sie heißt,  aber evtl. Liegt im gewächshaus noch das Schildchen irgendwo... oder kann jemand den Namen sagen?

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juni 2016)

Und dann gibts noch diese hier, die aber nicht feucht stehen, sondern normal im staudenbeet.

Die ersten drei mehr oder weniger hohe Bartiris mit knolligen Rhizomen und aufrechtstehenden breiten Blättern:
     

Und diese beiden mit sehr schmalen weichen Blättern, die horstig wachsen und mir nur als __ Wieseniris geläufig sind:

   

Also, für eine kleine Differenzierung der Fachkundigen unter Euch wäre ich dankbar!

Lg ina


----------



## Rotkopf (15. Juni 2016)

Vor 4 Wochen an den Teich gesetzt und
  
von der anderen hab ich leider keins gemacht. Die blüht lila.
Die große die gelb blüht, da passiert leider nichts.


----------

